# Boots.



## Muppet (Dec 11, 2009)

So I need a new pair of boots so I asked santa for Corcorans and guess what. My wife, I mean santa came through and I got the field boots / U.P.S. delivered to the house in a large box labled CORCORAN, much to the wifes shagrin. I have the orginals but I WILL not wear them because they are too pretty. Just figured I share because I felt like it. 

F.M.


----------



## Muppet (Dec 11, 2009)

These are the ones.

F.M.


----------



## 8'Duece (Dec 12, 2009)

Of all the boots available you get the ones that require spit shine and melted shoe polish. :uhh:   I thought you where done with that shit long ago Bro'   


Nice boots none the less though.  I cherish mine.


----------



## surgicalcric (Dec 12, 2009)

Are you gonna use them for the firehouse?

Damn those Corcorans; get yourself a pair of Redwings and be done with it.


----------



## Crusader74 (Dec 12, 2009)

Or Danners..


----------



## 8'Duece (Dec 12, 2009)

Irish said:


> Or Danners..



I still wear a pair of Acadias today. Best boots I've ever worn.


----------



## x SF med (Dec 12, 2009)

If it's cold - the old SF Chippewa Mountain Boots...  Can't beat them, or Kill them...


----------



## Muppet (Dec 13, 2009)

Thanks all for the suggestions. I wear Thorogoods now but they are beat. They lasted over 10 years. I decided on the field boots for the beating they take plus they hold a good shine, which I am o.k. with. Red Wings are good boots but I never thought of that. Danners I use for USAR but I am not crazy about them.

F.M.


----------



## 7point62 (Dec 13, 2009)

I've got Danner Marine hot weather boots and a pair of Bellevilles, but those Corcorans are great boots. They make a Desert Marauder boot that's real nice.


----------



## surgicalcric (Dec 13, 2009)

Firemedic said:


> ...Red Wings are good boots but I never thought of that...



I have been wearing these at the FD since I started as a probie in 1990 (gone thru a few pairs.)  Great boots and you can purchase lace in zippers for them too...


----------



## digrar (Dec 13, 2009)

View attachment 11181

http://www.steelblue.com.au/default.aspx?MenuID=56

Steel blue, the most comfy industrial steel capped boot going around. It's rare to see someone in the Western Australian mining industry who doesn't wear these boots. I've been wearing them since 2001.


----------



## Muppet (Dec 13, 2009)

Damn, I should of came to you guys before asking for the boots. I would have went with the Red Wings.:doh::doh: Oh, well, Corcorans are still very cool and comfy to me. I do not do the firefighter thing anymore since my accident and recon. knee. I just do the Paramedicine thing now, so not that much of a beating I guess.;)

F.M.


----------



## stupid_rope (Dec 30, 2009)

I wore the Warrington Pro 10" structural boot (Model 3007) around the firehouse (now I ride in them).  I liked having boots on that were fire rated in case something happened to my leathers.  They were both my station boots and my backup boots...plus the 3007's held a nice shine and were comfy.  Since the fucking NFPA changed its requirements, Warrington stopped making them...and I'm certainly not going to wear the ugly ass 'replacements' (Model 3006).  Guess if I go back on the job I'll buy the 3003s because I trust Warrington to make a great durable boot.


----------



## Voodoo (Jan 19, 2010)

http://www.redwingshoes.com/productdetails.aspx?prodid=1758

I have used these going on 2 years now. I have REALLY bad knees and they are the most comfortable boots I have EVER used. I can be on my feet most of the day and if I had anything else I would be in a wheel chair by the end of the day but with theese atleast all I need is some meds and soaking in water until the swelling and pain go away. THese are the best for concrete as well, they will also dye them a diff color if you want for like 30 dollars. When I get my saftey award from the state each year I make sure to buy atleast 1 pair but I havn't used the first pair up. My stepdad has the other pair I got. If I stay with the state through april then I plan to buy prolly 2 more pair to keep for whatever.


----------



## Marine0311 (Feb 5, 2010)

I have a pair of 5.11s (desert tan) with a zipper side, soft as cloud cushion inside with a tread that I've never slipped a step on. Through snow, rain, mud and heat I've had them since July 09


----------

